# Burstner champagne paint matching



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

HI I want to spray a small cover for an external tv aerial to match my elegance 2009 champagne colour. Does anyone know of a close match?
cheers
David W


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*paint*

Why not go to a workshop and get them to colour match you a batch. They use a spectrophotometer to read the current paint colour and it tells them what to mix. This way is takes in to account fading etc..


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

that's a good idea, my only concern is it might cost an arm and a leg just to cover a very small area.
cheers

David W


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, i don't know if these will be able to help, but may be worth a call
http://www.carpaintrepair.co.uk/index.html

Nigel


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*paint*

Its not too expensive and you will at least get the right colour.


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll have an ask around in the area.
cheers
David W


----------



## Nicthat (Dec 3, 2006)

Wilson paints Exmouth "by Appointment" now will match just about anything and not at a silly cost!


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We had our Hella day running lights surround painted at our local body shop. All they needed was the colour code which I found under the bonnet. They said that there is only one batch and completed the job for £60. Well worth it they look and are a superb match. We have a 2011 Nexxo.


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I managed to find some Vauxhall 'Platinum' spray paint at Halfords which is a very close match so that will do for the moment, but If i need anything else I'll get it properly colour matched. Thanks for all the helpful suggestions!
cheers
David


----------

